# Relabel or not? How is better?



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I have a t-shirt brand (with funny / fashion designs) already established for a couple of years... I always cut the original tag and screenprint the label with my brand.

I use Gildan Softstyle (model 64000). But is very complicated because the tag is not tear-away, and I dont like cut the satin label of gildan because remain residues and after washing the satin residues go destroyed. Is not a solution for me change by a t-shirt with tear away tag because in my country dont have suppliers that sold this. 

My question is: What do you think is better?

*A - Dont replace the Gildan's tag. *(and sell my t-shirts without my brand already stablished from a couple years ago)

*B - Screen print my brand under the original Gildan tag and not cut it. *(is confused a t-shirt with 2 brands in the neck and my brand is below a tag)

*C - Cut only the front part of the Gildan's tag, and mantain the bottom part of the gildan's tag*** and screen print my brand label below the size tag. *(my brand is below the size label, but the residues of the front part cutted is dissimulated, and is more cheaper for me because I use the original size tag and Use only one label with my brand for all the sizes.)

***the front part of tag have the Logo of Gildan and the bottom part have the size, the washing care and all the info. (Here a photo for you understand better)










*D - Continue cutting the Gildan's tag and screen print my label.* (with residues of the original tag very ugly)

*E - You think of another solution?*

What solution is better... or less bad?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Botijas:

Why not just use a brand that has a tear away label - such as the Alstyle 1201?

Just curious.

-M


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> Botijas:
> 
> Why not just use a brand that has a tear away label - such as the Alstyle 1201?
> 
> ...


Thanks... Is not a solution for me change by a t-shirt with tear away tag because in my country dont have suppliers that sold this


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

FWIW, I'm just starting to get into all this and obviously there's a lot I'm not going to know. So let me offer you my more "consumer" oriented advice. I don't think removing washing instructions is a great idea. I like the thought of you leaving that and printing your own logo inside, it's not the ideal situation but with what you have to work with I think it's the best option.


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks kylec922 for your opinion....

I need opinions of more people to make the better desition..


----------



## BlueTarper (Apr 3, 2009)

You can take both labels off and redesign your screened logo to include the washing instructions somewhere.


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

BlueTarper said:


> You can take both labels off and redesign your screened logo to include the washing instructions somewhere.


Thanks BlueTarper, but my problem is not the washing instructions... my problem is the residues of cut the original tag remain ... is very ugly.


----------



## Impanan (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you try asking to the factory customer services buy the t-shirts without the label? Maybe offering paying a little bit more, or giving them a design with your brands name for the label, and a little advise notifying that it was made by Gildan...


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

Impanan said:


> Did you try asking to the factory customer services buy the t-shirts without the label? Maybe offering paying a little bit more, or giving them a design with your brands name for the label, and a little advise notifying that it was made by Gildan...


Thanks Impanan, but is not possible because I buy my t-shirts from a Gildan's Distribuitor of my country, not in a Gildan manufacturer... but neither do I think they manufacturer do it this for me.

Definitely, I need to take the desition less bad... A, B, C or D. ???


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

Definitely, I need to take the desition less bad... A, B, C or D. ???

Any other opinion?


----------



## BlueTarper (Apr 3, 2009)

Botijas, 
I think you have answered some of the questions what you really want to do yourself (looking at your original post):
A. Your brand is established so you want to keep your logo - maybe modify it for washing instructions and sizing
B. You don't seem comfortable keeping the Gildan label, so it appears that your problem is how to remove it so it doesn't look ugly.
C & D. You can setup a jig so that you can quickly (and closely) cut the labels off and end up with just a little bit of thread that can be pulled out easily.

You can also find someone that can take out the Gildan label and then sew on a new label or just resew over where the label was taken out.

Whatever your choice is I'm sure it will be fine - Good Luck!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You can cut it close but as you seen you will have residue which will eventually fray. Your choices are to open the seam and remove label completely and resew or to leave an place your label also. I like the Gildan softstyle for it feels like AA without the cost. Although there is one other option which I have tried. Heat press a vinyl transfer onto the gildan label - then no removal.


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

I think my better option is *C* because is more easy, I maintain my brand, is less expensive because I use the tag of size and care and only use one artwork of my logo for all the t-shirts. I will try this and see how it goes.

Anyone knows how to heat the satin tag easily so it does not destroy after cut it? I thought I could do it with a impulse sealer bag with cutter, but this cut 3 or 4 milimeters in the side of heat. I need a machine with cut in the middle of the heat, not in the side. Here the link of the sealer I speak: LINK...

 You know any other machine to achieve what I need?

All the feedbacks are welcome.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you using plastisol or water based ink for your screen printed neck label?


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

jasonsmith said:


> Are you using plastisol or water based ink for your screen printed neck label?


Plastisol... Why?


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

I understand the problem with cutting the Gildan labels
and having the frayed end is not a great look
for a new shirt.

You could cut the label close to the shirt and
sew your own label into the collar OVER what
remains of the Gildan label. It is hard to even
find the gildan label after you cut it and sew
a new label over them.


I have been experimenting with cutting Gildan
labels and then using heat from a cigarette lighter
to seal the end threads and keep the remaining
end of the tag from fraying.

It works, but it does get a rough edge to the
tag. I have plans to try a hair straightening iron
to seal the cut ends of the label and we will see
what happens.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I usually use heat - lighter or gun to seal. The substrate does have a tendency to leave a little welp that could be irritating to the wear.


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

Austin300 said:


> I have been experimenting with cutting Gildan
> labels and then using heat from a cigarette lighter
> to seal the end threads and keep the remaining
> end of the tag from fraying.
> ...


I think a very good idea is with a heat scissors (please see the image below) because cut and heat/seal in the same time. The only thing is the price of this scissors (US$800 + S/H) but I dont like buy this only for try the idea because if the plan dont work well, I lost $800.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Looks like something that would work perfectly but
the price is way too high.

I think there are much cheaper versions available
at sewing websites or you could just rig up a soldering iron
to a pair of sharp scissors.


Heck, A heated razor blade could cut and seal the end quickly.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

What about this.. $20.00 bucks US


Imaginisce i-magicut ribbon cut/sealer by StampingScrapping.com - YouTube




.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

I'm ordering one right now.

It's worth the experiment to me.


Imaginisce - I-Magicut - Ribbon Cutter: Amazon.com: Home & Kitchen



.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Austin300 said:


> I'm ordering one right now.
> 
> It's worth the experiment to me.
> 
> ...


It's too wide. You won't be able to get to the label close to the collar with it.

Here's the easy way: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

splathead said:


> It's too wide. You won't be able to get to the label close to the collar with it.
> 
> Here's the easy way: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related[/media]


 
I see the width. I plan on kit bashing it and making
it work for me. It's just using a wire heated by the
current from the batteries from what I see. 

I will take it apart and see what I can come up with.



Also, depending on the shirts being used that method in your video works great
on some and horrible on other shirts.



I have as soldering iron and a pair of scissors that I'm
going to rig up tommorow. 

Mad scientist week.




.
.


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

Austin300 said:


> What about this.. $20.00 bucks US
> 
> 
> Imaginisce i-magicut ribbon cut/sealer by StampingScrapping.com - YouTube
> ...


I think this dont have precision... And this is more like a toy... I dont trust in this magicut for make the work...


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

Austin300 said:


> I have as soldering iron and a pair of scissors that I'm
> going to rig up tommorow.
> 
> Mad scientist week.
> ...


Cool... Please post photos and write about this...


----------



## ionetworld (Jun 9, 2012)

Wondering besides the relabel issue how the gildan 64000 works for you? Does the sleeves are tight to the arms? Does it have a good slim fit? The comfort is good?

I have problems to get shirts in my country too, where are you from?

Greets


----------



## cromwell (Jun 4, 2012)

why don't you just hand paint each label over with permaset or other dye and repeat if needed then screen print over once dried it will add a unique touch and make your brand pop out.


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

ionetworld said:


> Wondering besides the relabel issue how the gildan 64000 works for you? Does the sleeves are tight to the arms? Does it have a good slim fit? The comfort is good?
> 
> I have problems to get shirts in my country too, where are you from?
> 
> Greets


Hi... The Gildan 64000 is a very cool t-shirt... have a good quality with a good price.. the quality is good... the price is good... the confort is good because is ringspun... the fit is super cool...

After wash several times, the neck size stays ok, better than other t-shirt brands more expensive.

The color catalog have 35 different colors... and the lady version (64000L) have the color match with 64000, the same quality but with a lady fit.

One observation: the white color is a little bit translucent, but all the other colors is ok.

I recommend the Gildan 64000, is a very good t-shirt for the price. Have the retail feel for a low cost.

Here the link of the 64000 specs...


----------



## ionetworld (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks bro!

I'm really concerned about the fit in the arms, does this shirt have tight sleeves that squeeze your arms? or the sleeves are all blowsy hanging out of your arm like many blank shirt out there.

Also if you could tell me if the neck is wide, 'cause I am searching for a shirt with tight sleeves and wide neck so this could be the one.


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

ionetworld said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> I'm really concerned about the fit in the arms, does this shirt have tight sleeves that squeeze your arms? or the sleeves are all blowsy hanging out of your arm like many blank shirt out there.
> 
> Also if you could tell me if the neck is wide, 'cause I am searching for a shirt with tight sleeves and wide neck so this could be the one.



The size of the neck i think is normal... neither too wide nor too narrow. The arms are tight.. more tight than other models/brands but i dont know how much tight you like... The 64000 is the Gildan model with the arms more tight.. the 64000 have a fashion retail fit... But I think is better if you buy 1 sample for check the tight of arms and neck before and after wash...


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

botijas said:


> Cool... Please post photos and write about this...


 It's not hard if you are in the business of sewing like we are. We relabel everyday. If you are stating a line you can't have sloppy work. Here is a pic of something in our labeling room right now. It's clean and neat. This is a G200. Keep it clean and simple.


----------



## botijas (Mar 22, 2010)

ROYAL SAVAGE said:


> It's not hard if you are in the business of sewing like we are. We relabel everyday. If you are stating a line you can't have sloppy work. Here is a pic of something in our labeling room right now. It's clean and neat. This is a G200. Keep it clean and simple.


Ok, I view the photo... You cut the first label (Gildan logo label), keep the 2nd label (size label) and sew your own label (Local Surf label) in the top... right?

How you cut the Gildan's top label?
How many minutes take all the process of relabel 100 t-shirts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

botijas said:


> Ok, I view the photo... You cut the first label (Gildan logo label), keep the 2nd label (size label) and sew your own label (Local Surf label) in the top... right?
> 
> How you cut the Gildan's top label?
> How many minutes take all the process of relabel 100 t-shirts?
> ...


We relabel thousands of shirts that we print every month. Actually we only relabel what we print in our shop. A quaified sewing operator does 300 - 500 finished shirts per day and maintains top quality.


----------

